# How to resolve Upgrading linux base-c7 from 7.4 to 7.7 kernel missing 64-bit Linux support



## redscience (Oct 10, 2019)

I would like to upgrade my FreeBD from 11 to 12 but I got this error message
How can I resolve that?

```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/266] Upgrading linux_base-c7 from 7.4.1708_6 to 7.7.1908...
Cannot install package: kernel missing 64-bit Linux support
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2019)

`kldload linux64`

Handbook: 10.2. Configuring Linux® Binary Compatibility


----------



## redscience (Oct 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> `kldload linux64`
> 
> Handbook: 10.2. Configuring Linux® Binary Compatibility


this error message occurred:

```
kldload: an error occurred while loading the module. Please check dmesg(8) for more details
```

kldstat
OUTPUT:

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   21 0xffffffff80200000 20647f8  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff82266000 16f0     accf_http.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff82268000 998      accf_data.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff82419000 1820     fdescfs.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff8241b000 2328     ums.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff8241e000 22af98   zfs.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff82649000 7500     opensolaris.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82651000 2e4a8    pf.ko
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2019)

Can you post the output from `freebsd-version -uk`?


----------



## redscience (Oct 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Can you post the output from `freebsd-version -uk`?


:
give me 2 result:

```
freebsd-version -uk
```
OUTPUT:


> 12.0-RELEASE-p10
> 11.2-RELEASE-p14


AND

```
freebsd-version
```
OUTPUT:


> 11.2-RELEASE-p14


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2019)

Finish the upgrade first, you will need to run `freebsd-update install` at least three times in a row. First run only upgrades the kernel, second run upgrades the rest, third run cleans up old libraries. Then upgrade/reinstall your packages.


----------



## redscience (Oct 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Finish the upgrade first, you will need to run `freebsd-update install` at least three times in a row. First run only upgrades the kernel, second run upgrades the rest, third run cleans up old libraries. Then upgrade/reinstall your packages.


OK, got it, I send last result here after get a result, much appreciated


----------



## redscience (Oct 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Finish the upgrade first, you will need to run `freebsd-update install` at least three times in a row. First run only upgrades the kernel, second run upgrades the rest, third run cleans up old libraries. Then upgrade/reinstall your packages.


I have a new problem

freebsd-update install
OUTPUT
Installing updates...
install: chown 0:0 ///proc: Operation not supported
install: chmod 555 ///proc: Operation not supported

to resolve this problem I used
# pkg-static install -f pkg
# pkg upgrade
But again error occurred
Of course, I repeated this command "freebsd-update install" several times before, but I dont get any result


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2019)

redscience said:


> ```
> install: chown 0:0 ///proc: Operation not supported
> install: chmod 555 ///proc: Operation not supported
> ```


You can ignore those, they are harmless. They happen if you have procfs(5) enabled. 



redscience said:


> But again error occurred


Because the upgrade of the base should now be completed you can do `kldload linux64`. This didn't work before because the upgrade was only half-way done.


----------



## redscience (Oct 11, 2019)

I runned

```
freebsd-update install
```
three times and next I used this command

```
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch
```
like what the command request from me
and now in the next step I got this errror message


> ld-elf.so.1: /bin/sh: Undefined symbol "stat@FBSD_1.5"


and I rebooted the server and now server is down and cannot come up
and error report when start up OS is

```
ld-elf.so.1: /bin/sh: Undefined symbol "stat@FBSD_1.5"
enter full pathname of shell or return for /bin/sh:
```
and Enter or fsck command not work
problem continued with safe mode
I continued this error message here:








						How to resolve   ld-elf.so.1: /bin/sh: Undefined symbol "stat@FBSD_1.5"
					

In this topic i have a problem about update freebsd 11 to 12 https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-resolve-upgrading-linux-base-c7-from-7-4-to-7-7-kernel-missing-64-bit-linux-support.72600/  but now i got a new error message and when i want to reboot my server i see this error message...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## redscience (Oct 11, 2019)

special thanks for yuripv.55651 to resolve my upper post problem
now i can work with terminal
how can i resolve this problem?

```
ld-elf.so.1: /bin/sh: Undefined symbol "stat@FBSD_1.5"
```
this appear for every command


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 11, 2019)

redscience said:


> how can i resolve this problem?


Well you can try and rollback the update and start over.
`freebsd-update rollback`
If that works I would ditch any Linux base support in /etc/rc.conf and even remove the package.
You can re-install it after upgrading.
freebsd-update(8)


----------



## redscience (Oct 12, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Well you can try and rollback the update and start over.
> `freebsd-update rollback`
> If that works I would ditch any Linux base support in /etc/rc.conf and even remove the package.
> You can re-install it after upgrading.
> freebsd-update(8)


these commands get error
freebsd-update rollback
nano /etc/rc.conf

which folders can I remove exactly?
please tell me all folders can I remove
Of course, rm command gets this error
       ld-elf.so.1: /bin/rm: Undefined symbol "fstat@FBSD_1.5"
pkg upgrade OUTPUT:
ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libelf.so.2: Undefined symbol "fstat@FBSD_1.5"
ls OUTPUT
ld-elf.so.1: /bin/ls: Undefined symbol "fts_open@FBSD_1.5"


----------

